# WANTED - Adjustable Velcro Strap/s



## AlanW (1 Oct 2010)

I am trying to source a couple of the adjustable Velcro straps that come with the Blackburn frame fit pumps? Has anyone bought such a frame and dont require the straps, quite happy to buy them from you.

They are 29cm long and 20mm wide, if it helps?

I have searched 'tinternet, but I haven't found anything, not even anything close?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AlanW (1 Oct 2010)

[QUOTE 1197595"]
Ikea used to sell velcro straps around that size, as cable tidies. Very useful things too.
[/quote]

Must be a in store thing if they still do them, as a quick search on their web site did not reveal anything fruitful.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (1 Oct 2010)

I made up a velcro strap to tie down my bike in my van. I used an old piece of webbing from a redundant rucksack and stitched a strip of velcro tape bought from e-bay for a quid or so. Works a treat. If you have access to webbing, I am happy to send you some velcro.


----------



## AlanW (1 Oct 2010)

Gerry Attrick said:


> I made up a velcro strap to tie down my bike in my van. I used an old piece of webbing from a redundant rucksack and stitched a strip of velcro tape bought from e-bay for a quid or so. Works a treat. If you have access to webbing, I am happy to send you some velcro.



Funny you should post this, I was just looking at webbing and Velcro tape on e-bay and how I could cobble it all together. 

Many thanks for the offer, how well does it stitch together just out of interest?


----------



## Gerry Attrick (1 Oct 2010)

I just used Mrs A's domestic sewing machine with a large needle and cobbler's thread and ran a stitch all the way around the tape which is conveniently just less than the width of the webbing. I'm certainly no dab hand with the machine, but it all went very easily. You could stitch it by hand if necessary.


----------



## AlanW (1 Oct 2010)

Would you believe it.....find it!!

Here

Silly me, I have been searching under Velcro rather than "flea hook and loop strap".


----------



## HLaB (1 Oct 2010)

AlanW said:


> Would you believe it.....find it!!
> 
> Here
> 
> Silly me, I have been searching under Velcro rather than "flea hook and loop strap".



Is Velcro a brand name like Hoover rather than a item name  It seems like it is, a Genericised Trademark to give it is proper name


> Genericized trademarkThe Velcro brand is an example of a genericized trademark — a brand name that has become the generic term for a type of product. The Velcro company has forbidden its employees to use the term "Velcro",[sup][11][/sup] in an effort to stop this. Instead the employees must use the generic terms "hook and loop fastener", "hook tape", or "loop tape". The company is very protective, and refer to their product as "the Velcro brand hook-and-loop fastener". The company publishes detailed trademark guidelines designed to preserve the strength of the Velcro brand.[sup][14][/sup]


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Oct 2010)

I have used a compamy called Aplix

A wide (no pun) range and variety.

I use them for my Dinottes and also as a hand brake on the trike


----------



## slowmotion (1 Oct 2010)

If you have a Maplin geek store near you, you might get lucky.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Search.aspx?criteria=hook+and+loop

Good luck.


----------



## Davidc (1 Oct 2010)

Velcro is a trade name. 3M make loads of hook & loop goods under their name or their Scotch brand Sellotape do as well.

I use quite a lot of this stuff. you can make up your own straps with it. There's a 10mm version as well.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Oct 2010)

Davidc said:


> Velcro is a trade name. 3M make loads of hook & loop goods under their name or their Scotch brand Sellotape do as well.
> 
> I use quite a lot of this stuff. you can make up your own straps with it. There's a 10mm version as well.




Great link!

Thanks.


----------

